
Twitter has added new (and very nice) background formatting options - dzedajs
http://marisantons.com/post/38891968409/twitter-has-added-new-and-very-nice-background
======
hndude
I wouldn't say 'very nice', as much as long overdue. This to me seems like an
obvious update that should have been made many months ago.

------
quarterto
s/options/option/g

